# Ensign Justin Jackson



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

After 1.5 years of prep work to get nominations, plus the years of hard work to maintain his GPA. Getting an Appointment to the USNA in January 2007 was a great relief and step in the direction he wanted to go. Then 8 weeks prior to graduation from high school he gets his collar bone broken and is medically disqualified, it was heart breaking but a little time, hard work and some serious running around to see doctors and get paperwork cleared, he becomes medically cleared 2 weeks before report date. The struggle felt like it was over but it was really just beginning.

Four long years of some of the hardest schooling and all the other military obligations later. Today, 27 May 2011 my oldest son graduates from the United States Naval Academy, with a degree in Ocean Engineering. He received his first choice in service selection as an NFO (Naval Flight Officer) and will be reporting to NAS Pensacola in September to begin flight training.

So I just wanted to let everyone know I will be a little preoccupied today.


----------



## bka4tcu (Aug 18, 2010)

Congratulation! What a great accomplishment.


----------



## KosinTrouble (Jul 18, 2005)

WOOT! Tell him CONGRATS!


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Congratulations Justin and to you and your wife as well Andy! Clearly you have done a fine job raising your son.

Mike


----------



## ORvagabond (Apr 17, 2009)

Wow, what a special moment for you also!


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

Congratulations!!!









What a proud moment for your son and the rest of your family!

We were in Annapolis during graduation week, 20 years ago. It's quite a sight seeing all those white uniforms celebrating! Definitely a huge accomplishment!


----------



## Justman (Jul 22, 2006)

Awesomness!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Congratulations Andy! To your son, as well as proud Mama and Papa.
That's a lot of hard work, and will be great reward.
I salute your Son!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## SaveFerris (Sep 19, 2009)

Congratulations to Justin and to the rest of your family, Andy!


----------



## dirtengineer (Jun 6, 2010)

Sounds like you raised him right and he is and will be an asset to our country. Congrats to all.


----------



## mmblantz (Jul 1, 2007)

Congrats Camper Andy and Camper Louise!!! I know you guys are proud!!---Mike


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

Congratulations, Andy and, of course, Justin! I remember talking to him about the academy before he even applied. Good deal!

There are so many young people today who are opposed to joining the military and I doubt they think things through far enough to even consider why we are still free. Kind of like the lady who made the comment that everyone should buy their meat at a grocery store rather than kill an animal....

We need people like Justin! I hope he stays in for a career!

I was an NFO when in the AF, but we called them Weapon System Officers (Whiz-o's). Fun job! Basically, the "Goose" position if you have ever watched Top Gun. Of course, he could go into Hawk Eyes or something like that, too.

My daughter was at Pensacola for flight training (F-15 Strike Eagle). The first thing he can expect is a 6-week tdy to Pueblo for IFS. He'll be flying a Diamond, which is an interesting, albeit expensive, little trainer. My daughter's boyfriend is at Corpus for advanced pilot training right now. He's going into C-130, but not sure what type yet.


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Justin -

Congratulations on your achievement - sounds like it was a lot of work, but, it surely paid off...and Congrats - to your parents for their support during this time.

As former military - I salute you for a job well done.









Best of Luck to you in your new venture!

Rick


----------

